
WannaCry ransomware shares code with North Korean malware - rreichman
https://www.cyberscoop.com/wannacry-ransomware-north-korea-lazarus-group/
======
rreichman
A good explainer from Kaspersky:
[https://securelist.com/blog/research/78431/wannacry-and-
laza...](https://securelist.com/blog/research/78431/wannacry-and-lazarus-
group-the-missing-link/)

